# Do you use a VPN for your normal internet browsing?



## MannDude (Jul 2, 2015)

I'm curious how many people here stay connected to a VPN during their normal internet browsing or if they just connect for specific uses and disconnect when no longer 'needing' it. I know some will use one to access content unavailable to their region (sports media websites for some reason are always content locked based on region and country it seems) whereas others may stay on 24/7 to 'thwart the man' (or something). So, how about you?


----------



## Tyler (Jul 2, 2015)

I only use a VPN when I see reason to use a VPN, like when dealing with clients and client matters. I have a habit of looking up the IP address of those who log in to my servers to perform work (usually to find out where they're from), so I like to keep my VPN to keep the data secure, hide my location, and to keep it professional (so when they look it up on something like Geo IP tool, they see office.hostingcompany.com)

I'm lucky enough to live in the US, so I have no geographical reasons (like free streaming) or network blocks that I need to circumvent.

I would stay connected to my VPN 24/7 if it were as fast as regular sans VPN, but the slowness I have found from my VPN keeps me from always keeping it running.


----------



## k0nsl (Jul 2, 2015)

I go on about it similar to what @Tyler describes above, I only use when there is a need. Alas, since I'm in Europe...it's rather often


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 2, 2015)

Always-on, across all platforms and devices.  Aside from operational security, I can very easily check to see if any of my systems are connecting somewhere they shouldn't be.


----------



## mitgib (Jul 2, 2015)

Almost never, since my home and office are both static IP's that I have 100% control over, I have little need. For the rare time I do need it for security reasons, I use a Fortinet to route into those networks, and it allows my 2 IP's anyway.


----------



## bizzard (Jul 2, 2015)

Rarely, when I am in need of one. I have my personal OpenVPN server running all the time. The ISP's I use are not much reliable and ports gets blocked randomly from time to time. Hence the VPN.


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 2, 2015)

Depends on my situation. @home I do have a second wlan router routing everthing through one of my UK servers (round robin). But this is just for listening to BBC & Co.

On the other hand: My Surface is always connected to a VPN because I do not trust any hotel/airport/customer wlans.


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2015)

I use one most of the time but not always.


----------



## rds100 (Jul 3, 2015)

My laptop is setuo to auto connect to my VPN, so yes, i always use a VPN when on my laptop. At work obviously i don't need to use a VPN, but my browser is setup to use a proxy.


----------



## KuJoe (Jul 3, 2015)

I rarely connect to my VPNs but they are nice to have just in case. I have a jump box I use more than my home computer these days so using a VPN for that wouldn't benefit me much. I have some devices and networks that require a VPN connection to access them but I still don't connect to them that often.


----------



## HBAndrei (Jul 3, 2015)

Only when I need it for work.


----------



## tk-hassan (Jul 3, 2015)

No, I only use it when I require as it usually doesn't provide the same speed which I get without using it.


----------



## zionvps (Jul 3, 2015)

Not for personal browsing like facebook, twitter etc. But it is necessity when i'am at work.


----------



## HostMayo-WK (Jul 3, 2015)

for me its for browsing youtube.....i have enabled vpn through chrome extension is it is always turned on unless I manually disable it when I am facing speed issues.


----------



## drmike (Jul 3, 2015)

I am one of those.... All the time and double buried on VPN.  Or intending to be.

Network segment has always on VPN and each machine has its own unique VPN.

Similarly, containers I run in-house have their own VPN.


----------



## PureVoltage (Jul 3, 2015)

Most times on the laptop using a VPN unless at a place I trust. No random wifi!!

If it's for business things it's just like Tyler said. It's nice when it shows up as office or vpn.companyname.

Also being from Canada at some times it's nice to have a US VPN to stream etc.


----------



## icy (Jul 4, 2015)

For personal browsing and shopping, a VPN is unnecessary. Thus, I do not connect to a VPN.

However, when downloading content, I may use a VPN. VPN use is limited for me, and I only find real purpose for accessing sites in certain countries. 

I tend to avoid VPN services offered to the general public (as IPs are shared and can be identified as a 'proxy'), so I will find a virtual machine in particular country and build a VPN on it.


----------



## eva2000 (Jul 4, 2015)

All mobile/tablet and wifi devices are connected to VPN 24x7. Wired devices like desktop/laptop connect to VPN when needed.


----------



## badpatrick (Jul 7, 2015)

When I would frequent conspiracy forums I always had the VPN running. Started having issues with the provider and just stopped using it and never tried anyone else.


Was also handy when the NFL offered free live streaming for those who live in the Netherlands


----------



## Husky (Jul 17, 2015)

I only use a VPN to circumvent region blocks like Pandora..

And also stupid UK high court decisions to block sites at an ISP level. Fuckers.


----------



## TierNet (Jul 24, 2015)

I do use VPN when I want to access websites that are blocked.


----------



## Nyr (Jul 24, 2015)

Always. Both for security/convenience and because there is some censorship in my country too.


----------



## Licensecart (Jul 24, 2015)

MilesWeb.com said:


> Many people prefer using VPN because it is safe and lets you browse any website. Mostly web developers use VPS according to my information.



They have to be aware though that some hosts and websites block servers because they can be abused. I don't allow Colocrossing and Hostwind IPs. I don't use VPNs myself the government can track you with or without one.


----------



## Wintereise (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm usually working if I'm online, so I guess 24/7 VPNs here too, yes.

Laptops/phones are permanently vpned as well.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 25, 2015)

> I am one of those.... All the time and double buried on VPN.  Or intending to be.
> 
> Network segment has always on VPN and each machine has its own unique VPN.
> 
> Similarly, containers I run in-house have their own VPN.



What sort of VPN security do you run? I'm always a bit iffy about some 3rd party VPN service so don't generally use a VPN if it requires logging into things like email, social media accounts, bank stuff, etc. I've got a year subscription to PrivateInternetAccess and rarely sign in. Usually just use it for shit-lording on Reddit.


----------



## Sally Croft (Jul 27, 2015)

I use PureVPN when I want to access any blocked content like Netflix or Hulu or sometimes for security concerns


----------



## betatester (Jul 27, 2015)

PIA VPN to CYA for certain apps via proxy. On a recent trip I setup my PIA as a US VPN in Central America to use Google Hangout calling for free. So, I'm a selective VPN user.


----------



## Nick_A (Jul 27, 2015)

Almost always on laptop, rarely on cell phone.


----------



## ALN2015 (Jul 30, 2015)

I used to constanty connect via vpn or Remote Desktop However Now I only connect to VPN When it is necessary. Like When I am dealing with clients or something to do with business.


----------



## kcaj (Aug 5, 2015)

I run my own VPN and use it whenever I'm online. Laptop connects automatically at boot, I manually connect my iPhone/iPad when I foresee using it for more than five minutes. Reasons for doing so:


*Security/conceal IP*, keep those UDP floods at bay. (Yes, it's happened.. on my home broadband connection)
*Better routing.* I can connect to my VPN via LINX from most networks I frequent, alleviating any performance issues caused by congested transit ports.
*Static IP *allowing me to restrict/firewall access on other applications without locking myself out whilst at a relatives/friends/public Wi-Fi.
*Public Wi-Fi *- Don't want my traffic going over unsecured Wi-Fi unencrypted whilst using Maccies Wi-Fi/train Wi-Fi etc.


----------



## KeithVP (Aug 8, 2015)

I have it on most of the time. I travel a lot and would rather not have Google and other services nag me to verify "if it's me" over and over again.


----------



## jamesvang86 (Aug 28, 2015)

Not always but most of the time i am using Astrill VPN .


----------



## dave (Aug 28, 2015)

I do use VPN for normal browsing and almost everything, except certain services and online shopping where they'd expect my home IP address.

Network connectivity/routing is usually better through the VPN for me.  Some routes perform better than others, so I use a VPN that has the best routing to/from my home and avoid the poorer performing routes.

The best routes for me land at any2ix.coresite.com peering with my ISP (Quadranet LA, and usually he.net routes end up there).  Telia and Tata are so-so, perhaps medium quality, and NTT is usually the worst.


----------



## Jeffrey (Aug 30, 2015)

I never connect to anything using a VPN as I find that I do not have the need to.


----------



## RLT (Aug 30, 2015)

Lately I've been using x2go a lot. My home isp has been doing some strange routing to the west coast. So it's been better to log in to an Atlanta server to browse anything on the west coast.


----------



## mrblackhat (Aug 30, 2015)

I'm using VPN only when working on my PBN (private blog network) for SEO and to access blocked by ISP sites .


----------



## donator (Aug 31, 2015)

Always. Only Paypal, VPS provider "fraud checks" and forums (registration) nag about it.


----------

